# [pppoe] ne marche plus après désinstall de PAM [resolu]

## BENJI

Bonjour,

Je tourne en rond depuis deux jours avec les instructions du manuel gentoo pour configurer ma connexion ADSL.

Je ne sais plus par où prendre le problème pouvez-vous m'aider.

Ma connexion adsl était paramétrée et fonctionnelle il y a deux jours.

Je me connecte via le script pppoe-start.

J'ai configuré eth0 et exécuté le script pppoe-setup.

Toutefois quand je lance pppoe-start les petits points s'affichent mais c'est tout ! ! !

Qu'ai je fais entre aujourd'hui et la dernière fois où la connexion marchait :

j'ai désinstallé pam-login, installé les driver nvidia, j'ai dû pour ça recompiler le noyau.

Pouvez-vous m'aider ?

Dites-moi de quelles info vous avez besoin ?

MerciLast edited by BENJI on Tue Jul 04, 2006 6:12 am; edited 4 times in total

----------

## GaMeS

Autre chose que des "petits points" comme méssages ? dmesg ?

sinon as tu chargé ppp dans ton kernel ?

```

grep "PPP" /usr/src/linux/.config

```

Je t'avouerais que je passe par eth0 pour me connecté a internet donc je n'es aucune expérience avec pppoe-start.Je t'aide en aveugle en quelques sorte.

----------

## dreamer86

essaye de refaire un pppoe-setup puis un pppoe-start, j'ai déjà eu le pb apres une recompil de rp-pppoe. De plus, la derniere version ne fonctionne plus avec le script d'init, il faut configurer /etc/conf.d/net, j'avais trouvé un post là dessus au moment où j'avais eu des pb mais je le retrouve plus  :Sad: 

----------

## man in the hill

Salut,

Si tu as deux cartes réseaux, vérifie qu'il n'ont pas été interchanger par le noyau.

Refait un pppoe-setup et revérifie les fichiers /etc/ppp/pppoe.conf , (les chap-secrets et pap-secrets)

Ton fichier /etc/conf.d/net   doit être bien configurer, tu dois aussi avoir tes DNS ds le fichier /etc/resolv.conf , tu dois aussi être sur que ton modem est en mode bridge et non en dhcp .

                                                                                       @ +

----------

## BENJI

Je n'ai qu'une seule carte réseau.

voilà mes fichiers de conf.

lsmod

```
Module                  Size  Used by

ohci_hcd               14916  0 

ehci_hcd               22184  0 

floppy                 46276  0 

pcspkr                  2020  0 

8139too                19008  0 

mii                     3072  1 8139too

uhci_hcd               24048  0 

parport_pc             27140  0 

parport                22024  1 parport_pc

rtc                     8948  0 

usbcore                81796  4 ohci_hcd,ehci_hcd,uhci_hcd
```

dmesg

```
Linux version 2.6.16-gentoo-r3 (root@polux) (gcc version 3.4.6 (Gentoo 3.4.6-r1, ssp-3.4.5-1.0, pie-8.7.9)) #3 SMP Tue Jun 13 08:27:55 CEST 2006

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009fc00 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009fc00 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000f0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000000fff0000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000fff0000 - 000000000fff8000 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000fff8000 - 0000000010000000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fec00000 - 00000000fec01000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fee00000 - 00000000fee01000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fff80000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

0MB HIGHMEM available.

255MB LOWMEM available.

found SMP MP-table at 000fbdb0

On node 0 totalpages: 65520

  DMA zone: 4096 pages, LIFO batch:0

  DMA32 zone: 0 pages, LIFO batch:0

  Normal zone: 61424 pages, LIFO batch:15

  HighMem zone: 0 pages, LIFO batch:0

DMI 2.3 present.

ACPI: RSDP (v000 AMI                                   ) @ 0x000fc9a0

ACPI: RSDT (v001 AMIINT VIA_P6   0x00000011 MSFT 0x00000097) @ 0x0fff0000

ACPI: FADT (v001 AMIINT VIA_P6   0x00000011 MSFT 0x00000097) @ 0x0fff0030

ACPI: MADT (v001 AMIINT VIA_P6   0x00000009 MSFT 0x00000097) @ 0x0fff00b0

ACPI: DSDT (v001    VIA APOLLO-P 0x00001000 MSFT 0x0100000d) @ 0x00000000

ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x01] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)

Processor #0 6:11 APIC version 17

ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x02] address[0xfec00000] gsi_base[0])

IOAPIC[0]: apic_id 2, version 17, address 0xfec00000, GSI 0-23

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 0 global_irq 2 dfl dfl)

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 9 global_irq 9 low level)

ACPI: IRQ0 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ2 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ9 used by override.

Enabling APIC mode:  Flat.  Using 1 I/O APICs

Using ACPI (MADT) for SMP configuration information

Allocating PCI resources starting at 20000000 (gap: 10000000:eec00000)

Built 1 zonelists

Kernel command line: root=/dev/hdb9

mapped APIC to ffffd000 (fee00000)

mapped IOAPIC to ffffc000 (fec00000)

Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

Initializing CPU#0

CPU 0 irqstacks, hard=c042a000 soft=c0422000

PID hash table entries: 1024 (order: 10, 16384 bytes)

Detected 1309.634 MHz processor.

Using tsc for high-res timesource

Speakup v-2.00 CVS: Wed Dec 21 14:36:03 EST 2005 : initialized

Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

Dentry cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

Memory: 255296k/262080k available (2379k kernel code, 6236k reserved, 577k data, 224k init, 0k highmem)

Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode... Ok.

Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 2623.26 BogoMIPS (lpj=13116317)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 512

CPU: After generic identify, caps: 0383fbff 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000

CPU: After vendor identify, caps: 0383fbff 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000

CPU: L1 I cache: 16K, L1 D cache: 16K

CPU: L2 cache: 256K

CPU: After all inits, caps: 0383fbff 00000000 00000000 00000040 00000000 00000000 00000000

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

CPU0: Intel(R) Celeron(TM) CPU                1300MHz stepping 01

Total of 1 processors activated (2623.26 BogoMIPS).

ENABLING IO-APIC IRQs

..TIMER: vector=0x31 apic1=0 pin1=2 apic2=-1 pin2=-1

Brought up 1 CPUs

migration_cost=0

NET: Registered protocol family 16

EISA bus registered

ACPI: bus type pci registered

PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xfdb51, last bus=1

PCI: Using configuration type 1

ACPI: Subsystem revision 20060127

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (0000:00)

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

PCI quirk: region 0c00-0c7f claimed by vt82c686 HW-mon

PCI quirk: region 0400-040f claimed by vt82c686 SMB

Boot video device is 0000:01:00.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: Power Resource [URP1] (off)

ACPI: Power Resource [URP2] (off)

ACPI: Power Resource [FDDP] (off)

ACPI: Power Resource [LPTP] (off)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 *11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 *10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 3 4 *5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15)

Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

pnp: PnP ACPI init

pnp: PnP ACPI: found 11 devices

SCSI subsystem initialized

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

PCI: If a device doesn't work, try "pci=routeirq".  If it helps, post a report

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:01.0

  IO window: disabled.

  MEM window: dde00000-dfefffff

  PREFETCH window: cdb00000-ddcfffff

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:01.0 to 64

squashfs: version 3.0 (2006/03/15) Phillip Lougher

SGI XFS with ACLs, security attributes, realtime, large block numbers, no debug enabled

SGI XFS Quota Management subsystem

Initializing Cryptographic API

io scheduler noop registered

io scheduler deadline registered (default)

PCI: Enabling Via external APIC routing

initialized device: /dev/synth, node ( MAJOR 10, MINOR 25 )

Linux agpgart interface v0.101 (c) Dave Jones

isapnp: Scanning for PnP cards...

isapnp: No Plug & Play device found

PNP: PS/2 Controller [PNP0303:PS2K,PNP0f13:PS2M] at 0x60,0x64 irq 1,12

serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 4 ports, IRQ sharing enabled

serial8250: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

serial8250: ttyS1 at I/O 0x2f8 (irq = 3) is a 16550A

serial8250: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 0) is a 16550A

serial8250: ttyS1 at I/O 0x2f8 (irq = 0) is a 16550A

00:08: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

00:09: ttyS1 at I/O 0x2f8 (irq = 3) is a 16550A

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 8192K size 1024 blocksize

loop: loaded (max 8 devices)

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

VP_IDE: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:07.1

PCI: Via IRQ fixup for 0000:00:07.1, from 255 to 0

VP_IDE: chipset revision 6

VP_IDE: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

VP_IDE: VIA vt82c686b (rev 40) IDE UDMA100 controller on pci0000:00:07.1

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0xff00-0xff07, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:DMA

    ide1: BM-DMA at 0xff08-0xff0f, BIOS settings: hdc:DMA, hdd:DMA

Probing IDE interface ide0...

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /class/input/input0

hda: SAMSUNG SV1021H, ATA DISK drive

input: ImPS/2 Generic Wheel Mouse as /class/input/input1

hdb: HDS728080PLAT20, ATA DISK drive

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

Probing IDE interface ide1...

hdc: IDE-CD R/RW 16x10A, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

hdd: DVD-ROM BDV316C, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

hda: max request size: 128KiB

hda: 19932192 sectors (10205 MB) w/426KiB Cache, CHS=19774/16/63, UDMA(100)

hda: cache flushes not supported

 hda: hda1

hdb: max request size: 512KiB

hdb: 160836480 sectors (82348 MB) w/1719KiB Cache, CHS=16383/255/63, UDMA(100)

hdb: cache flushes supported

 hdb: hdb1 hdb2 < hdb5 hdb6 hdb7 hdb8 hdb9 >

hdc: ATAPI 40X CD-ROM CD-R/RW drive, 8192kB Cache, UDMA(33)

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

hdd: ATAPI 48X DVD-ROM drive, 512kB Cache, UDMA(33)

md: md driver 0.90.3 MAX_MD_DEVS=256, MD_SB_DISKS=27

md: bitmap version 4.39

MC: drivers/edac/edac_mc.c version edac_mc  Ver: 2.0.0 Jun 13 2006

EISA: Probing bus 0 at eisa.0

EISA: Detected 0 cards.

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP route cache hash table entries: 4096 (order: 2, 16384 bytes)

TCP established hash table entries: 16384 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

TCP bind hash table entries: 16384 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 16384 bind 16384)

TCP reno registered

TCP bic registered

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 17

Using IPI Shortcut mode

md: Autodetecting RAID arrays.

md: autorun ...

md: ... autorun DONE.

ReiserFS: hdb9: found reiserfs format "3.6" with standard journal

ReiserFS: hdb9: using ordered data mode

ReiserFS: hdb9: journal params: device hdb9, size 8192, journal first block 18, max trans len 1024, max batch 900, max commit age 30, max trans age 30

ReiserFS: hdb9: checking transaction log (hdb9)

ReiserFS: hdb9: Using r5 hash to sort names

VFS: Mounted root (reiserfs filesystem) readonly.

Freeing unused kernel memory: 224k freed

Adding 289128k swap on /dev/hdb5.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:289128k

usbcore: registered new driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new driver hub

Real Time Clock Driver v1.12ac

parport_pc: VIA 686A/8231 detected

parport_pc: probing current configuration

parport_pc: Current parallel port base: 0x378

parport0: PC-style at 0x378 (0x778), irq 7, using FIFO [PCSPP,TRISTATE,COMPAT,ECP]

parport_pc: VIA parallel port: io=0x378, irq=7

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v2.3

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:07.2[D] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

PCI: Via IRQ fixup for 0000:00:07.2, from 5 to 0

uhci_hcd 0000:00:07.2: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:07.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

uhci_hcd 0000:00:07.2: irq 16, io base 0x0000cc00

usb usb1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:07.3[D] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

PCI: Via IRQ fixup for 0000:00:07.3, from 5 to 0

uhci_hcd 0000:00:07.3: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:07.3: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

uhci_hcd 0000:00:07.3: irq 16, io base 0x0000d000

usb usb2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

usb 1-2: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2

usb 1-2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

8139too Fast Ethernet driver 0.9.27

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:0e.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

eth0: RealTek RTL8139 at 0xd0908f00, 00:e0:7d:e4:78:6c, IRQ 16

eth0:  Identified 8139 chip type 'RTL-8100B/8139D'

nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel.

nvidia: Unknown symbol remap_page_range

nvidia: Unknown symbol pci_find_class

eth0: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex, lpa 0x41E1

input: PC Speaker as /class/input/input2

Floppy drive(s): fd0 is 1.44M

FDC 0 is a post-1991 82077

ohci_hcd: 2005 April 22 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver (PCI)

```

rc-status

```
Runlevel: [36;01mdefault[0m

 local                                                               [34;01m[ [32;01mstarted [34;01m][0m

 vixie-cron                                                          [34;01m[ [32;01mstarted [34;01m][0m

 syslog-ng                                                           [34;01m[ [32;01mstarted [34;01m][0m

 coldplug                                                            [34;01m[ [32;01mstarted [34;01m][0m

 net.eth0                                                            [34;01m[ [32;01mstarted [34;01m][0m

 net.ppp0                                                            [34;01m[ [32;01mstarted [34;01m][0m

 netmount                                                            [34;01m[ [32;01mstarted [34;01m][0m

 hotplug                                                             [34;01m[ [32;01mstarted [34;01m][0m

```

rc-update

```
           bootmisc | boot                          

             checkfs | boot                          

           checkroot | boot                          

               clock | boot                          

            coldplug |      default                  

         consolefont | boot                          

         crypto-loop |                               

               cupsd |                               

          domainname | boot                          

                 gpm |                               

              hdparm |                               

            hostname | boot                          

             hotplug |      default                  

             keymaps | boot                          

               local |      default nonetwork        

          localmount | boot                          

             modules | boot                          

            net.eth0 |      default                  

              net.lo | boot                          

            net.ppp0 |      default                  

            netmount |      default                  

                nscd |                               

             numlock |                               

           rmnologin | boot                          

              rsyncd |                               

                sshd |                               

           syslog-ng |      default                  

             urandom | boot                          

          vixie-cron |      default                  

                 xdm |                               

```

/ect/conf.d/net

```
config_eth0=("adsl")

config_eth0=( "192.168.1.2 netmask 255.255.255.0 broadcast 192.168.1.255" )
```

sachant que l'IP de mon modem est 192.168.1.1

Si vous avez une idée ?

----------

## BENJI

hey m'oubliez pas !

 :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## netfab

Salut,

Quel type de modem as-tu ?

Si tu vas sur la page de configuration de ton modem (http://192.168.1.1 ou peut-être http://192.168.1.255), tout est configuré comme prévu ?

----------

## BENJI

j'ai un BEWAn ethernet Cx.

Oui sur la config tout est OK, j'ai rien touché de ce coté.

Ma connexion fonctionnait nickel.

Je ne crois pas qu'il faille chercher des pb du coté du matos d'autant plus que sous mon autre OS tout fonctionne de ce coté.

Si elle ne fonctionne plus c'est sûrement à cause d'une mise à jour de fichier involontaire avec etc-update.

C'est sûrement un truc tout bête mais je ne sais pas lequel.

Toutefois sans adsl je suis mal pour finir mon install.

Au secours !   :Sad: 

----------

## netfab

Essaye de faire ceci, pour voir :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> # /etc/init.d/net.ppp0 stop
> 
> # adsl-start
> ...

 

----------

## BENJI

ah je crois qu'on progresse !

J'ai booté sur le livecd et la connexion fonctionne ce n'est donc pas un pb de matos.

Ensuite j'ai rebooté normalement et taper la commande.

/etc/init.d/net.ppp0 stop

le system m'a répondu : seems to be down already.

Je l'ai donc relancé /etc/init.d/net.ppp0 start

le message d'erreur suivant est apparu :

/usr/sbin/pppd : error while loading shared librairies : libpam.so.0 : cannot open shared object file : No such file or directory.

Je crois qu'on le tient ce salaud   :Twisted Evil:  !

C'est donc la mise à jour de mon système sans PAM qui m'empêche maintenant de me connecter.

voir mon post à ce sujet : https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-467657-start-0-postdays-0-postorder-asc-highlight-.html

Comment je m'en sort maintenant ?????

----------

## netfab

En réémergeant net-dialup/ppp sans le useflag pam ?  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## BENJI

Et comment tu fais pour utiliser emerge quand tu peux pas te connecter au net    :Shocked: 

----------

## netfab

Bah, euh, net-dialup/ppp, tu l'as déjà installé, donc tu dois avoir les distfiles non ?

Au pire, tu bootes sur le livecd, tu configures ta connexion, tu montes tes partitions comme si c'était ta première installation, tu chroot, et emerge ppp  :Wink: 

----------

## boozo

'alute

/me tenterais plutôt un revedp-rebuild histoire de recompiler les libs cassées par l'unmerge de pam-login non ?

----------

## netfab

Ah oui, c'est possible aussi.

Cela dépend en fait s'il a totalement désinstallé pam, ou seulement pam-login.

Edit : ah, equery me souffle qu'il a désinstallé pam :

 *Quote:*   

> $ equery belongs libpam.so.0
> 
> [ Searching for file(s) libpam.so.0 in *... ]
> 
> sys-libs/pam-0.78-r5 (/lib/libpam.so.0 -> libpam.so.0.7

 

----------

## BENJI

eh bien j'ai bêtement suivi le wiki : http://www.gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Remove_PAM

```

# emerge gentoolkit

# equery depends pam

First, edit /etc/make.conf and add -pam to the USE flags

# emerge -C pam pam-login && emerge -N shadow

# emerge -uDN world

```

Je pense donc que j'ai par cette méthode complètement désinstallé PAM.

donc je choisi quoi

1- revedp-rebuild ou

2- emerge net-dialup/ppp

1 ou 2 ?

Je vous écoute avant de refaire une nouvelle connerie !

Merci

----------

## netfab

Tu peux faire les 2.

----------

## boozo

beuh... là je sèche... tu as viré pam ; pam-login ; remis shadow (avec pam-login) et tout recompilé sans le support pour pam...   :Shocked:   vois pas ce qui mer** 

remerger ppp vient donc d'êttre fait avec le uDNv world donc... vois pas au pire un revdep-rebuild -p -v ne coûte rien mais il ne va rien trouver je pense   :Confused: 

/me réfléchis...

[Edit] arf ! non mi ! c'est un world... t'as pas recompilé ppp sans le support pam donc reemerge en -1N

edit 2 : confondre -uDN et -e suis vraiment à la rue ce soir   :Laughing:  

----------

## BENJI

salut !

Comme me l'a dis boozo j'ai fait un revdep-rebuild -p -v qui m'a en fin d'execution conseillé de faire un revdep-rebuild -v.

A ce stade j'ai retrouvé mes petits puisqu'il a voulu mettre à jour ppp-2.4.2-patches-20060516.tar.gz et cups en faisant emerge -1 si j'ai bien tout compris aux logs de l'écran.

Bref, j'ai réessayé un pppoe-start ensuite mais ça ne se connecte pas.

J'ai rebooté mais ça n'a rien changé.

J'ai fait un /etc/init.d/net.ppp0 stop

Je n'ai plus le message de la librairie manquante mais toujours le "seems to be already down".

/etc/init.d/net.ppp0 start

et

 voilà le message d'erreur

Re-caching dependency info (mtimes differ)

ça veut dire quoi.

Faut-il que je recompile mon noyau il me semble avoir aperçu ça dans les log lors de la compilation de ppp-2.4.2-patches-20060516.tar.gz 

Merci pour votre aide.

PS: comment récupère t-on les messages de démarrage de boot du PC (les messages de démarrages) il est où ce fichier ?

----------

## netfab

 *BENJI wrote:*   

> 
> 
> /etc/init.d/net.ppp0 start
> 
> et
> ...

 

Ce n'est pas une erreur, c'est un bug de la version stable de baselayout, mais rien de grave.

Pour faire disparaître ces messages :

```

# touch /etc/init.d/*

# /sbin/depscan.sh --update

```

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Faut-il que je recompile mon noyau il me semble avoir aperçu ça dans les log lors de la compilation de ppp-2.4.2-patches-20060516.tar.gz 
> 
> 

 

A mon avis, à la fin de la compilation, portage doit t'indiquer qu'il faut avoir les bonnes options compilées dans le noyau, mais si çà fonctionnait avant, tu dois les avoir.

Tu peux toujours vérifier, moi çà fonctionnait avec ceci :

```

$ grep -i ppp /usr/src/linux/.config

CONFIG_PPP=y

# CONFIG_PPP_MULTILINK is not set

# CONFIG_PPP_FILTER is not set

CONFIG_PPP_ASYNC=y

CONFIG_PPP_SYNC_TTY=y

# CONFIG_PPP_DEFLATE is not set

# CONFIG_PPP_BSDCOMP is not set

# CONFIG_PPP_MPPE is not set

# CONFIG_PPPOE is not set

```

 *Quote:*   

> PS: comment récupère t-on les messages de démarrage de boot du PC (les messages de démarrages) il est où ce fichier ?

 

Il n'y a pas de fichier, et tu ne peux pas les avoir directement.

Il faut emerger showconsole, et mettre une option à yes dans /etc/conf.d/rc.

Que se passe t'il si tu fais ceci :

```

# /etc/init.d/net.ppp0 stop

# adsl-setup

# adsl-start

```

adsl-setup sert à reconfigurer ta connexion, tu réponds aux questions, et tu lances la connexion avec adsl-start.

A l'époque où j'utilisais une connexion ppp, je n'ai jamais utilisé le script net.ppp0. Il me semble que j'ai essayé une fois, et je n'ai pas réussi à le faire fonctionner, mais je n'ai pas cherché beaucoup non plus.

----------

## BENJI

Je vais essayer ce que tu me dis.

Quand j'ai installé la gentoo avec le livecd c'est vrai que pour me connecter j'utilisais adsl-start.

Mais après l'install de grub et le premier redémarrage adsl-start n'étais plus disponible et remplacé par pppoe-start.

Je pense que c'est toujours le cas. Quel est donc le paquet à emerger ?

Merci pour ta réponse.

----------

## netfab

rp-pppoe, je crois. Mais peut-être que le nom de la commande a changé depuis.

Edit : et tant que tu y es, si çà ne fonctionne toujours pas, donne nous le résultat de ifconfig.

----------

## BENJI

Salut voilà les résultats

adsl-start ne fonctionne pas

mon système ne le connait pas

en arrêtant le service /etc/init.d/net.ppp0 et en lancant pppoe-start aucune connexion.

Voilà mon ifconfig

```
ifconfig

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:E0:7D:E4:78:6C  

          inet addr:192.168.1.2  Bcast:192.168.1.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

          Interrupt:16 Base address:0x8f00 

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback  

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

```

et ensuite les options du kernel :

```

grep -i ppp /usr/src/linux/.config

CONFIG_SYNCLINK_SYNCPPP=m

CONFIG_HDLC_PPP=y

CONFIG_PC300_MLPPP=y

CONFIG_PPP=m

CONFIG_PPP_MULTILINK=y

CONFIG_PPP_FILTER=y

CONFIG_PPP_ASYNC=m

CONFIG_PPP_SYNC_TTY=m

CONFIG_PPP_DEFLATE=m

CONFIG_PPP_BSDCOMP=m

CONFIG_PPP_MPPE=m

CONFIG_PPPOE=m

CONFIG_PPPOATM=m

```

As-tu une autre idée de ce que je peux faire.

Merci

----------

## netfab

 *BENJI wrote:*   

> 
> 
> et ensuite les options du kernel :
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Le lsmod a t'il changé ? le service net-ppp0 se charge t'il de charger (?) les modules requis ?

Si non, alors il faut les charger toi-même, ou compiler en dur.

----------

## BENJI

Mon lsmod est au début de ce post, dans les premiers messages.

Je le relancerai pour le comparer.

Mais même dans celui du post je ne vois pas bien comment tu veux que je retrouve les modules du kernel il n'y a même pas ppp ?

Module                  Size  Used by 

ohci_hcd               14916  0 

ehci_hcd               22184  0 

floppy                 46276  0 

pcspkr                  2020  0 

8139too                19008  0 

mii                     3072  1 8139too 

uhci_hcd               24048  0 

parport_pc             27140  0 

parport                22024  1 parport_pc 

rtc                     8948  0 

usbcore                81796  4 ohci_hcd,ehci_hcd,uhci_hcd

Bref, je vois pas bien ce que tu veux faire ?

----------

## BENJI

Salut !

J'ai fait un emerge -av rp-pppoe et tout fonctionne de nouveau.

Comme quoi des fois on cherche midi à quatorze heure...

Merci pour votre aide...

Etape suivante... l'install des driver nvidia

A+

----------

## BENJI

Je crois que j'ai crié victoire un peu trop vite concernant mon pb de connexion au net !

Je viens d'essayer de me connecter et ça ne marche pas de nouveau.

J'ai donc refait un emerge -av rp-pppoe comme la dernière fois mais cette fois-ci ça n'a rien changé, je ne peux de nouveau plus me connecter.

D'où ça peut venir ?

J'ai fait un /etc/init.d/net.ppp0 stop

-> seems to be already down !

Je vous laisse mon lsmod (qui n'a plus rien à voir avec celui que j'avais laissé en début de post il y a plus de ppp* que le précédent ) :

```
Module                  Size  Used by

pppoe                  10208  0 

pppox                   1640  1 pppoe

bsd_comp                4256  0 

ppp_synctty             6976  0 

ppp_async               8032  0 

crc_ccitt               1216  1 ppp_async

ppp_generic            21332  5 pppoe,pppox,bsd_comp,ppp_synctty,ppp_async

slhc                    4608  1 ppp_generic

ohci_hcd               14916  0 

ehci_hcd               22184  0 

floppy                 46276  0 

pcspkr                  2020  0 

8139too                19008  0 

mii                     3072  1 8139too

uhci_hcd               24048  0 

parport_pc             27140  0 

parport                22024  1 parport_pc

rtc                     8948  0 

usbcore                81796  4 ohci_hcd,ehci_hcd,uhci_hcd
```

la seule manip que j'ai fait depuis la dernière fois c'est d'installer les driver nvidia (je n'ai pas eu besoin de recompiler le noyau).

Merci de m'aider car là je craque.

----------

## netfab

Salut,

Que se passe t'il lorsque tu lances la connexion ?

Si la connexion échoue, il y a un message d'erreur, ou au moins le timeout ?

----------

## CryoGen

Personnelement je n'utilise plus rp-pppoe mais directement les fichiers net (baselayout >=1.12.1 si je ne dit pas de bétise)

/etc/conf.d/net

```
config_eth0=( "192.168.1.23 netmask 255.255.0.0 brd 192.168.1.255" )

config_ppp0=( "ppp" ) 

 link_ppp0="eth0" 

 plugins_ppp0=( "pppoe" ) 

 username_ppp0='xxxxxxxxx' 

 password_ppp0='xxxxxxxxx' 

 pppd_ppp0=( 

 "lock" 

 "updetach" # WARNING: If you don't specify this then we will 

 "noauth" # Do not require the peer to authenticate itself 

 "defaultroute" # Make this PPP interface the default route 

 "lcp-echo-interval 10" # Send a LCP echo every 15 seconds 

 "lcp-echo-failure 10" # Make peer dead after 3 seconds of in-activity 

 "holdoff 4" 

 "usepeerdns" 

 ) 

 # eth0 should start before 

 depend_ppp0() { 

 need net.eth0 

 }
```

Bon j'essai de retrouver le thread où j'ai piquer ca et je colle le lien ^^ car y a quelque manip à faire mais ca à le merite de super bien marcher.

Il faut emerger pppd aussi  :Smile: 

J'ai pas retourvé le thread mais il faut faire un lien net.ppp0 -> net.lo et hop ca doit marcher si tu fais

```
/etc/init.d/net.ppp0 start
```

 il devrait lancer pppd, lancer la connexion et récuper l'ip (enfin dans mon cas)

J'ai retrouvé le thread ICI

Par contre il utilise coldplug pour charger les modules du kernel ppp*, mais on doit pouvoir s'en passer avec udev ?? Si quelqu'un peut confirmer ca serai bien ^^ (j'utilise coldplug mais si je peux le virer ca serait ca de moins au boot   :Twisted Evil:  )

----------

## BENJI

merci pour le how to j'essayerai en dernier recours car jusqu'à présent je n'avais aucun problème avec rp-pppoe.

Sinon Netfab le seul message d'erreur que j'ai c'est un timeout c'est tout rien d'autre à moins qu'un log soit écrit ailleur.

Vois-tu autre chose ?

Est-ce que qqn a un fichier net.ppp0 à me monter qui marche dans la même config que moi c'est à dire :

modem ethernet avec une adresse IP fixe sur ma carte réseau.

Merci

----------

## BENJI

J'ai désinstallé rp-pppoe puis j'ai refais un emerge mais ça ne marche toujurs pas.

Comment on peut expliquer ça !

Ca a remarché une fois en faisant un emerge rp-pppoe et maintenant ça ne remarche plus !

Mes fichiers de pppoe.conf sont inchangés(user passwd dns...) et ça ne marche pas pour autant.

Qu'est-ce qui peut provoquer ça ?

Se doit être tout bête mais je n'ai pas le niveau pour savoir où ça cloche  !! ! 

Aidez moi   :Sad: 

----------

## man in the hill

Regarde du côté de la config de ton modem car à mon avis c'est le seul truc que tu n'as pas essayé de configurer réellement , tu utilises quel mode ? [dhcp , bridge, half-bridge].

Regarde l'explication de widan , peut-être que cela peut t'aider :

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-441363-highlight-rppppoe.html

                                                                                @+

----------

## BENJI

Je doute que le pb vienne du modem mais je regarderai dans l'interface s'il est bien en mode bridge.

Si je boot sur un mini-live cd gentoo, je n'ai aucun pb pour me connecter.

Par contre je ne suis pas du tout sûr que mon fichier ppp.conf ou net.ppp0 soit bien écrit et c'est par là que je pense qu'il ya un pb.

quand je fais un /etc/init.d/net.ppp0 status

et que le système me renvoie que un beau [OK]

qu'ensuite en tapant /etc/init.d/net.ppp0 stop

il me renvoie

ppp0 seems to be already down !

donc le system crois que le service est en place mais il doit y avoir une erreur dans son chargement qu'il n'enregistre pas !

Ca me paraît évident mais où est le pb vraiment je n'en sais rien.

il se produit la même chose si je fais à la main un :

/etc/init.d/net.ppp0 start

puis un

/etc/init.d/net.ppp0 stop

ppp0 seems to be already down !

Comment repartir à zéro sans tout réinstaller ?

----------

## man in the hill

SAlut,

Qu'est-ce que cette commande te donne :

```
/etc/init.d/net.eth0   restart
```

Essais un modprobe de ces modules, (c'est ce que j'ai sur mon routeur/firewall/server gentoo qui utilise pppoE) :

```
bsd_comp                5812  0 

ppp_synctty             9097  0 

ppp_async              10628  1 

crc_ccitt               2192  1 ppp_async

ppp_generic            27023  7 bsd_comp,ppp_synctty,ppp_async

slhc                    6914  1 ppp_generic
```

                                                             @+

----------

## BENJI

Salut man in the hill,

En regardant 5 messages en arrière j'avais laissé mon lsmod.

La différence avec toi c'est que 

mon ppp_async est à 0 dans la troisième colonne et que pour toi il est à 1

et que

ppp_generic est 7 alors que chez moi il est à 5.

A quoi corresponde ces chiffres je ne sais pas. Crois tu que ça puisse venir de là ?

Si tu utilise pppoe peux-tu me passer tes fichier de conf que je les compare ?

/etc/conf.d/net 

ou pppoe.conf

Merci.

----------

## man in the hill

 *BENJI wrote:*   

> Salut man in the hill,
> 
> En regardant 5 messages en arrière j'avais laissé mon lsmod.
> 
> 

 

 :Embarassed:   lecture en diagonale !

 *BENJI wrote:*   

> La différence avec toi c'est que 
> 
> mon ppp_async est à 0 dans la troisième colonne et que pour toi il est à 1
> 
> ppp_generic est 7 alors que chez moi il est à 5.
> ...

 

man lsmod , je ne pense pas que cela  vienne  de là...

 *BENJI wrote:*   

> Si tu utilise pppoe peux-tu me passer tes fichier de conf que je les compare ?
> 
> /etc/conf.d/net 
> 
> ou pppoe.conf
> ...

 

-1- /etc/conf.d/net

```

config_eth1=( "adsl" )

user_adsl="identifiant"
```

-2-/etc/ppp/pppoe.conf

```

amnesiac ~ # cat /etc/ppp/pppoe.conf

#***********************************************************************

#

# pppoe.conf

#

# Configuration file for rp-pppoe.  Edit as appropriate and install in

# /etc/ppp/pppoe.conf

#

# NOTE: This file is used by the pppoe-start, pppoe-stop, pppoe-connect and

#       pppoe-status shell scripts.  It is *not* used in any way by the

#       "pppoe" executable.

#

# Copyright (C) 2000 Roaring Penguin Software Inc.

#

# This file may be distributed under the terms of the GNU General

# Public License.

#

# LIC: GPL

# $Id: pppoe.conf,v 1.11 2005/08/09 02:49:12 dfs Exp $

#***********************************************************************

# When you configure a variable, DO NOT leave spaces around the "=" sign.

# Ethernet card connected to DSL modem

#

# NB: Gentoo overrides ETH when pppoe-start is called from the

# networking scripts.  This setting has no effect in that case.

ETH='eth1'

# PPPoE user name.  You may have to supply "@provider.com"  Sympatico

# users in Canada do need to include "@sympatico.ca"

# Sympatico uses PAP authentication.  Make sure /etc/ppp/pap-secrets

# contains the right username/password combination.

# For Magma, use xxyyzz@magma.ca

USER='identifiant de connexion'

# Bring link up on demand?  Default is to leave link up all the time.

# If you want the link to come up on demand, set DEMAND to a number indicating

# the idle time after which the link is brought down.

DEMAND=no

#DEMAND=300

# DNS type: SERVER=obtain from server; SPECIFY=use DNS1 and DNS2;

# NOCHANGE=do not adjust.

DNSTYPE=SPECIFY

#DNSTYPE=SERVER

# Obtain DNS server addresses from the peer (recent versions of pppd only)

# In old config files, this used to be called USEPEERDNS.  Changed to

# PEERDNS for better Red Hat compatibility

PEERDNS=no

DNS1=192.168.26.1

DNS2=192.168.28.1

# Make the PPPoE connection your default route.  Set to

# DEFAULTROUTE=no if you don't want this.

DEFAULTROUTE=yes

### ONLY TOUCH THE FOLLOWING SETTINGS IF YOU'RE AN EXPERT

# How long pppoe-start waits for a new PPP interface to appear before

# concluding something went wrong.  If you use 0, then pppoe-start

# exits immediately with a successful status and does not wait for the

# link to come up.  Time is in seconds.

#

# WARNING WARNING WARNING:

#

# If you are using rp-pppoe on a physically-inaccessible host, set

# CONNECT_TIMEOUT to 0.  This makes SURE that the machine keeps trying

# to connect forever after pppoe-start is called.  Otherwise, it will

# give out after CONNECT_TIMEOUT seconds and will not attempt to

# connect again, making it impossible to reach.

CONNECT_TIMEOUT=0

# How often in seconds pppoe-start polls to check if link is up

CONNECT_POLL=2

# Specific desired AC Name

ACNAME=

# Specific desired service name

SERVICENAME=

# Character to echo at each poll.  Use PING="" if you don't want

# anything echoed

PING="."

# File where the pppoe-connect script writes its process-ID.

# Three files are actually used:

#   $PIDFILE       contains PID of pppoe-connect script

#   $PIDFILE.pppoe contains PID of pppoe process

#

# NB: Gentoo overrides PIDFILE when pppoe-start is run from the

# networking scripts.  This setting has no effect in that case.

PIDFILE="/var/run/$CF_BASE-pppoe.pid"

# Do you want to use synchronous PPP?  "yes" or "no".  "yes" is much

# easier on CPU usage, but may not work for you.  It is safer to use

# "no", but you may want to experiment with "yes".  "yes" is generally

# safe on Linux machines with the n_hdlc line discipline; unsafe on others.

SYNCHRONOUS=no

# Do you want to clamp the MSS?  Here's how to decide:

# - If you have only a SINGLE computer connected to the DSL modem, choose

#   "no".

# - If you have a computer acting as a gateway for a LAN, choose "1412".

#   The setting of 1412 is safe for either setup, but uses slightly more

#   CPU power.

CLAMPMSS=1412

#CLAMPMSS=no

# LCP echo interval and failure count.

LCP_INTERVAL=20

LCP_FAILURE=3

# PPPOE_TIMEOUT should be about 4*LCP_INTERVAL

PPPOE_TIMEOUT=80

# Firewalling: One of NONE, STANDALONE or MASQUERADE

FIREWALL=NONE

# Linux kernel-mode plugin for pppd.  If you want to try the kernel-mode

# plugin, use LINUX_PLUGIN=rp-pppoe.so

LINUX_PLUGIN=

# Any extra arguments to pass to pppoe.  Normally, use a blank string

# like this:

PPPOE_EXTRA=""

# Rumour has it that "Citizen's Communications" with a 3Com

# HomeConnect DSL Modem DualLink requires these extra options:

# PPPOE_EXTRA="-f 3c12:3c13 -S ISP"

# Any extra arguments to pass to pppd.  Normally, use a blank string

# like this:

PPPD_EXTRA=""

########## DON'T CHANGE BELOW UNLESS YOU KNOW WHAT YOU ARE DOING

# If you wish to COMPLETELY overrride the pppd invocation:

# Example:

# OVERRIDE_PPPD_COMMAND="pppd call dsl"

# If you want pppoe-connect to exit when connection drops:

# RETRY_ON_FAILURE=no

```

Vérifie ton fichier /etc/ppp/pap-secrets .

Regarde avec ton livecd , si il y a qque chose ds les modules qui peut d'intéresser...

                                                                                @ +

----------

## BENJI

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Vérifie ton fichier /etc/ppp/pap-secrets .
> 
> Regarde avec ton livecd , si il y a qque chose ds les modules qui peut d'intéresser...
> ...

 

Qu'entends-tu par "vérifie /etc/ppp/pap-secrets" ?

----------

## man in the hill

Salut ,

la syntaxe :

"identifiant de connexion"  *  "mot de passe"

                                                            @+

----------

## BENJI

bien vu   :Wink: 

le PB viens de là !

Les fichiers pap-secrets

et chap-secrets sont écrasés à chaque redémarrage de la machine.

Pourquoi ? Je sais pas.

Comment résoudre ça, à vous de me dire !

Merci de me répondre.

A+

----------

## BENJI

Oui c'est bien ça je viens de faire plusieurs vérifications.

Pour me connecter je suis obligé de saisir user et password dans le fichier pap-secrets.

Cette étape franchise tout fonctionne correctement.

Dès que je redémarre le système le fichier pap-secrets a été modifié en

"user" * "password" ainsi que chap-secrets.

Pouvez-vous m'aider ?

Comment contourner ce pb ?

Merci

----------

## man in the hill

Salut ,

```

...

...

DNSTYPE=SPECIFY

#DNSTYPE=SERVER

# Obtain DNS server addresses from the peer (recent versions of pppd only)

# In old config files, this used to be called USEPEERDNS.  Changed to

# PEERDNS for better Red Hat compatibility

PEERDNS=no

DNS1=217.175.160.11

DNS2=217.175.160.12

...

...
```

Est-ce que tu as indiquer tes servers DNS comme la section ci-dessus ou les DNS sont récupéré automatiquement ?

Colle moi cette section de ton fichier pppoe.conf .

Refait un pppoe-setup en entrant bien tes DNS...Tu vérifies que tout à été correctement écri ds les fichiers (pppoe.conf , *-secrets) .Se sont des fichiers qui ne bouge pas après avoir été configuré , le seul truc qui bouge , c'est ton fichier /etc/resolv.conf,  si tu demandes à "rp-pppoe" de récupérer les DNS automatiquement alors ce fichier sera écrasé...je ne vois pas pourquoi ces fichiers sont modifiés...

                                                                                       @+

----------

## BENJI

Salut !

Je comprends pas pourquoi tu me parles des DNS alors que mon pb viens de du user et du password qui sont écrasés ?

Mais bon je te fais confiance voilà ce que tu m'as demandé :

avant de faire un pppoe-setup (alors qu'à la dernière session c'était bien configuré !)

```

# DNS type: SERVER=obtain from server; SPECIFY=use DNS1 and DNS2;

# NOCHANGE=do not adjust.

DNSTYPE=SPECIFY

# Obtain DNS server addresses from the peer (recent versions of pppd only)

# In old config files, this used to be called USEPEERDNS.  Changed to

# PEERDNS for better Red Hat compatibility

PEERDNS=no

DNS1=130.244.127.161

DNS2=130.244.127.169

```

après le pppoe-setup :

# DNS type: SERVER=obtain from server; SPECIFY=use DNS1 and DNS2;

# NOCHANGE=do not adjust.

DNSTYPE=SPECIFY

# Obtain DNS server addresses from the peer (recent versions of pppd only)

# In old config files, this used to be called USEPEERDNS.  Changed to

# PEERDNS for better Red Hat compatibility

PEERDNS=no

DNS1=130.244.127.161

DNS2=130.244.127.169

par contre au niveau de *-secrets

Avant :chap

```
"user" * "passwd"
```

après :

```
"user" * "passwd"

"euXXXX13@tele2.fr"   *   "XXXXXXXX"
```

VOis tu d'où peut venir mon pb ?

----------

## BENJI

J'ai trouvé une solution qui fonctionne :

j'ai modifié une variable du fichier /etc/conf.d/net.ppp0

elle était égale à yes, apparement ce flag obligeait à la configuration automatique de pap et chap et d'autres fichier à l'init.

en mettant AUTOCFGFILES="no" d'un redemarrage à l'autre je retrouve les paramètrages de ma connexion.

qu'avez-vous dans ce fichier ?

Maintenant je ne suis pas certain que se soit la solution la plus propre de même je suis surpris que le fichier pap ne soit pas crypté et que je puisse y lire aussi facilement mon mot de pass et le user?

Une config auto c'est plutôt pratique et pour qu'elle fonctionne il faut mettre tout au bon endroit. Si la mienne ne fonctionne pas c'est que tout n'est pas au bon endroit, non ?

Qu'en pensez-vous ?

 :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## man in the hill

SAlut ,

D'après ce qui t'arrive cette methode est la bonne, tu peux la modifier sans aucun risque !!!! Chez moi elle est à yes , mais apparamment   ils ont  prévu que ça pouvait buguer , vu le commentaire ...Mais je ne saurais te dire pourquoi tes fichiers sont écrasés au reboot.Faut voir si différentes versions de rp-pppoe se comportent à l'identique...mais je pense que ton problème est solutionné par cette manip.

                                                                          @+

----------

## BENJI

oquai !

Merci pour ton aide !

Cette histoire m'a bloqué pendant 15 jours mine de rien.

Je vais pouvoir poursuivre mon install maintenant.

L'étape suivant c'est les driver nvidia et xorg modulaire.

A+ et merci pour ton aide.

----------

